# 38 elgin



## tech549 (Sep 16, 2017)

nmx66-6302151519@sale.craigslist.org


----------



## catfish (Sep 16, 2017)

Go buy it!


----------



## tech549 (Sep 16, 2017)

catfish said:


> Go buy it!



 left at least 15 messages ,my phone number,address busniness  number ,no response,no reply,maybe someone will else can get thru to him!!!


----------



## jkent (Sep 16, 2017)

looks like aluminum fenders.
JKent


----------



## catfish (Sep 16, 2017)

tech549 said:


> left at least 15 messages ,my phone number,address busniness  number ,no response,no reply,maybe someone will else can get thru to him!!!




Unmotivated seller....


----------



## catfish (Sep 16, 2017)

jkent said:


> looks like aluminum fenders.
> JKent




And Head lite !!!!!!


----------



## tech549 (Sep 16, 2017)

he proberbly going to raise the price after all the e mails he receives.been trying all week to get ahold of him,hate when they don't leave a number.


----------



## catfish (Sep 16, 2017)

tech549 said:


> he proberbly going to raise the price after all the e mails he receives.been trying all week to get ahold of him,hate when they don't leave a number.




What sucks is that he most likely sold it already. And couldn't be bothered to take down the ad. That happens all too often.


----------



## tech549 (Sep 16, 2017)

yes it does!  bought a parts bike a couple weeks ago and its still up for sale!


----------



## catfish (Sep 16, 2017)

tech549 said:


> yes it does!  bought a parts bike a couple weeks ago and its still up for sale!




I often wonder about people who sell stuff on CL and never take down the ad after selling the item.... Did the sale of that item just make them so flush with cash that they no longer worry about such trivial things.....


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 16, 2017)

catfish said:


> I often wonder about people who sell stuff on CL and never take down the ad after selling the item.... Did the sale of that item just make them so flush with cash that they no longer worry about such trivial things.....



Unresponsive sellers are by far the most frustrating aspect of this hobby.  Unresponsive buyers are annoying but I'm generally happy to keep owning most of the stuff I have   But when you find a thing you want and you can't even get a response its so aggravating.


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Sep 16, 2017)

I sent an email the first day it was on craigslist and he hasn't got back to me either. 
It takes two seconds to reply sold


----------



## tech549 (Sep 16, 2017)

would of really liked to of gotten this ride but now that's its out there somebody should be able to set the hook and grab it.spent enough time with this one!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 16, 2017)

If you do get it, LMK. Mike


----------



## kreika (Sep 16, 2017)

Nice bike! Keep trying. Maybe they're outta town or old? Ya never know.


----------



## tech549 (Sep 16, 2017)

well hopefully this is were a post of a bike for sale ,helped me make contact with the seller,thanks to fellow caber bikesnbuses who actually got a response from seller ,and relayed my phone number to him,a big shout out to jeff thanks brother.owe you one!!


----------

